# NY Lawmaker Seeks To Ban Anonymous Internet Posting



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> Introduced by New York State Sen. Thomas F. O'Mara (R-Big Flats), S6779 would require that any anonymous post online is subject to removal if the poster refuses to post - and verify - their legal name, their IP address, and their home address. From the (likely well intentioned) bill:
> 
> "A web site administrator upon request shall remove any comments posted on his or her web site by an anonymous poster unless such anonymous poster agrees to attach his or her name to the post and confirms that his or her IP address, legal name, and home address are accurate. All web site administrators shall have a contact number or e-mail address posted for such removal requests, clearly visible in any sections where comments are posted."


http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technol...end-anonymous-internet-posting-162549128.html


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Thought the (R) guys were for smaller government?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

And how do they plan to enforce that?

I would it would presume it would only apply to servers/sites that are hosted in the NY state limits?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And how do they plan to enforce that?
> 
> I would it would presume it would only apply to servers/sites that are hosted in the NY state limits?


Which means that all it will do is drive servers/sites out of NY state.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Election times generate tons of proposals that everyone knows won't go anywhere but gives good ad bait for spin.

Oppose this bill and "X opposes a bill that allows bullying of anonymous people on the internet" "X opposes a bill limited at reducing child abuse online"

Support the bill and it's the opposite. Then the other side comes out with how they want to remove your free speech and big brother crap.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Thought the (R) guys were for smaller government?


Maybe he's a closet (D) guy.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Must be the New York bar association, pushing this.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

See the (approx.) 6th ep. of* The Newsroom*


----------

